# كتب للمدارس الثانوى الصناعى تخصص تبريد وتكييف الهواء



## eng - mahmoud (9 يناير 2012)

*فى الموضوع التالى ستجدوا كتابين عن الكهرباء والتحكم للمدارس الثانوى الصناعى نظام السنوات الثلاثة وهما كالاتى *

*الكتاب الاول *
*مبادئ الكهرباء للصف الاول *







*download*







*الكتاب الثانى *
*تكنولوجيا كهرباء وتحكم الصف الثالث*





*
download*
















​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (9 يناير 2012)

كتب جيدة
مشكور على المجهود


----------



## القلهاتي (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا عالكتب


----------



## yhya mohamed (10 يناير 2012)

كتب مفيده


----------



## moha.saeed11 (10 يناير 2012)

اخى الفاضل 
شكرا جزيلا ان امكن كتابه موقع التنزيل لكتب التكييف والسباكه
مع وافر التقدي لسيادتكم


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (10 يناير 2012)

متشكرين جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## eng - mahmoud (11 يناير 2012)

badran mohammed قال:


> كتب جيدة
> مشكور على المجهود


* شكرا على المرور*




القلهاتي قال:


> شكرا عالكتب


العفو يا اخى




yhya mohamed قال:


> كتب مفيده


* ربنا يوافقك*




moha.saeed11 قال:


> اخى الفاضل
> شكرا جزيلا ان امكن كتابه موقع التنزيل لكتب التكييف والسباكه
> مع وافر التقدي لسيادتكم


*الكتابين كان موجودين عندى 
وبالنسبة لكتب عن التكييف موجود فى الملتقى كتب كتيرة جدا 
وشكرا على المرور*



محمد حماده نصر قال:


> متشكرين جدا يابشمهندس


ا*لعفو يابشمهندس محمد ربنا يوافقك
*


----------



## kokohamo2003 (11 يناير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## اسامة اشرى (11 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## eng - mahmoud (11 يناير 2012)

kokohamo2003 قال:


> شكرا على المجهود


* العفو شكرا على المرور*




اسامة اشرى قال:


> مشكور


* العفو شكرا على المرور*


----------



## بو عمار (26 أبريل 2013)

كتابين حلوين جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samsalah (30 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (11 يونيو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## drmady (12 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## gobar (12 يونيو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng - mahmoud (3 سبتمبر 2013)

تابعوا الموضوع ده فيه كل كتب المدارس الثانوى الصناعى نظام الثلاث سنوات و كذلك الخمس سنوات 

 من أجل أبنائنا بالتعليم الفنى ​


----------

